# louisiana crawdads from t&t



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

just bought couple pounds of these feisty critters from t&t market and what a memory they brought back. you know like the times many of us would wade along lake and stream edges and scooping our local crayfish up for fresh meals back b/4 we had convenience of live critters at our supermarkets. yea hardly any edible meat on them but it's the nostalgic mements that really matter. saved a few to put into my tank and they're wreaking havoc with the plants and fish but they sure are nice pretty red coloured.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to catch them at Queen Elizabeth park when I was a kid.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Back in the 80's, I remember catching them along still creek by the superstore on grandview hwy. The creek flows into burnaby lake. In the late '90's I was still catching these guys in a small stream. On moscrop and paterson. I think that park has a gravel soccer feel.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw them last week @ t&T too.
I was tempted to buy a few to add to 1 of my tanks.

I never knew we had local crawdads in our streams creeks.
That park on Moscrop is calle Moscrop Park.
I grew up playing soccer/football there.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i bought some from t&t and ate some too, as well as put some in my tanks. never made it they all died.

QE park has goldfish and crayfish when i was a kid too.

i still know streams where u can catch them live too. i caught 5 last year.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

all i gotta do is walk into the backyard and set out a few baskets to get some mississippi crawdads hehe. the louisiana ones, i got to drive a couple hours closer to the coast to get for like 40 dollars a 35 pound sack live n fresh. my brother lives in biloxi so i get to go down often, i love it! it brought back alot o memories of hot summer days spent on st cathrines creek in natchez ms where i grew up. thanks for the memories!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember them from when I was in New Orleans. I visited during Crawfish season. I ate a lot of them.

Steve


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss a good crawdad boil. My mom's probably eating them now in Baton Rouge .

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

reeferious said:


> just bought couple pounds of these feisty critters from t&t market and what a memory they brought back. you know like the times many of us would wade along lake and stream edges and scooping our local crayfish up for fresh meals back b/4 we had convenience of live critters at our supermarkets. yea hardly any edible meat on them but it's the nostalgic mements that really matter. saved a few to put into my tank and they're wreaking havoc with the plants and fish but they sure are nice pretty red coloured.


how much was it for a few pounds ? do they have them there all the time


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They're $6.99/lb I believe.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

works out to about 30 cents each.
and they have it ever so often.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

wish you guys n gals were just a iiiiitty bit closer..lol, id pick us up a couple of sacks and we could plan us a boil! i usualy eat about a beer flat piled hi in one sittin hehehe. a couple of pounds wont hardly get me started lol! mabe we could plan something one summer, i want to visit bc one summer, its waaaaaay too cold n the winter up there for me hahaha.
Beaux


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes a typical southern US response to our weather... I will have you know I have travelled to Mississippi in what would be your winter time and it is actually colder there than it is here. We only tell you Americans it is really cold here to make sure that our dog sleds dont get run over by your 4X4's and make sure that our igloos dont melt from the having to house too many visitors. We dont get enough sunshine in the winter to melt the numerous feet of snow we get as we are so close to the artic circle it stays dark for many months in a row. Once the rivers and creeks thaw out we have crawdads bursting over the banks of the rivers! Only problem is you have to fight off all the bears and the moose and the elk that like to dine on the little critters by the rivers edge!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

TRue!!!
It was only really cold in November.
The rest of the year I were shorts(most of the time).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My outdoor tank didn't even freeze over (it had a MJ1200 moving the water in it). This was the mildest winter in the last while.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ya i ate a few when i was in the south .... there good


----------

